# Photos of my Piranha



## Marginatus

Here's a couple of pics of my Piranha, the jury is still out as to the exact species but it's either Serrasalmus Marginatus (Spotted Piranha) or Serrasalmus Compressus (Compressed Piranha)...both very similar species and this one shows characteristics of both. Without having the location of it's collection it's going to be hard to make a definite identification. I'm not particularly fussed either way, he's a great little Fish to have.

In case you're not familiar with them they are solitary species unlike the red bellied Piranha that most people associate with the name Piranha. They will kill other tank mates, including their own kind so must be kept alone. They survive by taking chunks out of larger Fish's fins and body, they will also eat smaller Fish and the parasites that are on other Fish...usually red bellies.


----------



## Cashmeresocks

wow! those are some good looking fish


----------



## Marginatus

Thanks, I'm really proud of him. He's pretty rare in the hobby, even amongst Piranha keepers.

I should strees that they're not for everyone, some can be very aggressive and attack anything that moves (finger chasers) but believe it or not they can also be very timid and will often just sit in one spot all day, usually hidden. The only time you'll see them is when they feed which may only be 2-3 times a week. They also need a huge tank for their size and you can't keep anything else so they're definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## Cashmeresocks

Oh he's just one fish! Very cool indeed. I see what you mean about acquired, I will just live vicariously through your piranha keeping! I have little tetras so I wouldn't even consider it!


----------



## Marginatus

Yeah sorry, that wasn't very clear. 

I feel I have to point out that they're actually quite boring and difficult to keep because I see so many people getting bored with them and selling them on, not looking after them properly, keeping inappropriate Fish with them (that never ends well) and/or feeding them all sorts of live stuff for entertainment.

He does help me to cull the odd deformed Guppy though that I get because I'm breeding those at the moment too.


----------



## thefishboy

Wow he is amazing!! What about a hole tank shot?? And how big is the tnak?


----------



## Marginatus

I haven't got the camera at the moment but I'll get a whole tank shot when I get the camera back. It's a bare tank (no gravel for cleanliness) with potted plants and java fern on bogwood.

The tank size is a bit odd, it's 36"L x 15"W x 21"H which works out at about 50 US gallons which is just about big enough for him to get to full size if he turns out to be a Marginatus (about 8" max), if he's a Compressus (about 9" max) I'll have to increase to something like 48" x 18" x 18"...I'm planning on doing that regardless at some point.

As you can see, they need alot of space for their size.


----------



## thefishboy

Yeh they need loads of space!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marginatus

thefishboy said:


> Yeh they need loads of space!!!!!!!!!!!


and filtration and water changes and food, other than that they're a piece of cake:lol:

He's currently living on a diet of Scallops and squid, he eats better than I do:lol:


----------



## Cashmeresocks

If fish are supposed to lower your blood pressure... does that apply to finger bitting pirahnas? hehe :lol:


----------



## Marginatus

He's quite territorial about his tank and I must admit to getting a bit nervous when my hands are in there, he does eye them up.

There are only about 5 species of Piranha (out of about 35 odd) that pose a potential (yet remote) threat when you're putting your hands in the tank and he's one of the five, he's quite small at the moment but I'm not looking forward to it when he's a bit bigger.


----------



## redchigh

Yea, have fun with that.

Might have to get a chainmail glove for your arm, like the shark divers wear.

Very interesting about the species- upon first glance he looked almost like a baby red-belly pirahna.


----------

